# RTA Map Center -- Support >  how to map aroute without using parkways in new york

## js29

trying to map a trip in new york but towing a camper i can't use parkways

----------


## glc

Welcome!

I highly doubt the online software can distinguish this, unfortunately.  However, we would be happy to advise you on the best permitted route if you would give us your starting points and end points.  How large is your camper and what are you using for a tow vehicle?

----------


## js29

nissan pickup with a jayco 21fb camper every route takes me to the taconic parkway
start Valatie,NY to Salt Point,NY

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

You need to use waypoints and then you can create a route that doesn't go near the Parkway at all.

Here is a thread with first-timer tips about using waypoints to make custom maps.

Mark

----------


## glc

It looks to me like the most direct route without taking the parkway would be 9H to 9 to 9G to Dewitt Mills, 14 to Clinton Hollow, then 18.  My software says that's about 50 miles.

----------

